# Winchester SXP Waterfowl Hunter 3.5



## moabxjeeper (Dec 18, 2012)

Hey folks!

I've been keeping my eyes peeled for a new waterfowl-exclusive shotgun for a while now and found this Winchester SXP. My current shotgun is a Winchester Model 1300 3", which I absolutely love and have never had a problem with, just wanted something that could shoot 3.5's as well in case I ever get into some geese (yeah right).

Yes, I know the 3.5" shells aren't absolutely necessary, just something I've been wanting for a while now as a "just in case" deal.

So does anyone have experience with this gun? Any insight would be much appreciated.

Thanks

Edit: Here is the link on the Winchester website: http://www.winchesterguns.com/products/catalog/detail.asp?family=021C&mid=512270


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

You will love it! I bought a new one for this season and I have been grabbing it over my SX3 Autoloader. It is the fastest cycling pump out there. It shoulders great and swings awesome. Hands down best pump I have had......And I have had lots of them. The gun is light in weight and your shoulder will feel it when shooting heavy loads. I wish it had the stock shim kit the SX3 comes with, but other then that I can deal with it.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I am using the modified choke tube the gun came with and have been smashing ducks at incredible distances with it. Let us know how you like that gun.8)


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

The SXP is a slightly updated version of the 1300, so it should be a good fit for you. Most of the difference is cosmetic, and they make the guns in Turkey now to keep the cost down, which a lot of brands are doing these days. I used to have a 1300 that I loved, and wish I never sold it. I am a fan of the speed pump on these guns. I'm hoping they come out with a 20 gauge soon, I'd be all over that.


----------

